# cellphone boards containing gold



## arthur kierski (Dec 11, 2008)

i know that there is a small quantity of gold in a cellphone board--does anyone knows an estimative(40boards per kilo) of how many grams of gold per kilo?0,5grams per kilo?----0,6grams per kilo?.....0,7,.....0,8?

i am expecting to receive 800kilos next week---around 32000boards---and am an
xious to have an idea----i payed 600 american dollars for this scrap
thanks for any reply


----------



## EDI Refining (Dec 12, 2008)

here's some Cell phone info : 

recovery

Ag - 3500 ppm / Au - 340 ppm / Pd - 140 ppm 
ppm = g/mt 

This was taking from a refiners notes...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 23, 2009)

or just per ton of separated board only? What % of the total avg. cell phone weight is board? thanks.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jan 24, 2009)

average 40boards per kilo or 40000boards per ton-- the 800kilos of boards that i got, i made 160 grams of gold=0,20grams per kilo----too much work-------800kilos of boards,not 800kilos of cellphones


----------



## jamthe3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If its okay to ask, would you share what your costs were to get that 160 grams; i.e., boards, acids, time, etc. and were you able to pull out any other pm's??

Thx,
John


----------



## arthur kierski (Jan 24, 2009)

i got 160grams of gold and 3kilos of silver--i did not get pd because i extracted these metals with a cianide solution(which here is allowed and sold at 5dollars per litre--each liter dissolves up to 8grams of gold) i used 60liters because the silver content in the boards----the pd did not dissolve because they are in the form of small ceramiics attached to the boards----if i were to use acids i think that the procee would be so complicate that it would not be worth doing the metal extraction---------i payed 800dollars (1dollar per kilo for the boards)


----------



## jamthe3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the reply; sounds like a pretty nice little score to me....but then again, time is a relevant thing & holds different value in different situations (work vs. fun) to different people. I remember reading "too much work" but hopefully it was at least enjoying!

Thx again for the info,
John


----------



## Oz (Jan 24, 2009)

Just imagine the work involved in processing 800Kg (800,000 grams)of small boards to get 160 grams of gold.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2009)

Just signed up. Looks like a lot of info here.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Tex.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 26, 2009)

Tex said:


> Just signed up. Looks like a lot of info here.


Welcome, Tex. 

I'm from Utah, although I now reside in Washington.
Are you in the greater SL area?

Harold


----------

